# Sharpening - 1st try



## Peco (Oct 14, 2011)

Well it was time to try out my new stones. A guy from work gave me an old rusty Mac to practice on. I decided to do long strokes as sectioning didn't feel right.

Choseras cut fast - a little scary when sharpening for the first time. I took some of the advise from my previous thread and combined it with all the techniques I have seen on vids ... this is the result of my first "serious" sharpeningsession :scared4:


----------



## tk59 (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks way better than my first try, lol. Does it cut?


----------



## Peco (Oct 14, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Looks way better than my first try, lol. Does it cut?



Don't have any hair left on my forearm, so yes  The most important thing was not to make scratches above the edge - that I managed with success. Now I just have to do 15 more knifes in the nearest future - just to get the hang of it!


----------



## tk59 (Oct 14, 2011)

Excellent! Just make sure you get rid of the burr/wire edge. And don't worry about one forearm getting hairier than the other. Mine grew back normally, haha.


----------



## Peco (Oct 14, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Excellent! Just make sure you get rid of the burr/wire edge. And don't worry about one forearm getting hairier than the other. Mine grew back normally, haha.



I used the handle on my wifes wooden spoon for de-burring ... she didn't like it at all so I got to find something else to use lol


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 14, 2011)

Peco said:


> I used the handle on my wifes wooden spoon for de-burring ... she didn't like it at all so I got to find something else to use lol


 
lol guilty.


Hey use a rubber eraser, or a cork. Cheap, readily available, and works.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 14, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Looks way better than my first try, lol.



lus1:


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 14, 2011)

Peco said:


> I used the handle on my wifes wooden spoon for de-burring ... she didn't like it at all so I got to find something else to use lol


 
Just use the edge of the dining room table, it will make her forget all about her spoon!:knife:


----------



## Mingooch (Oct 14, 2011)

Peco said:


> I used the handle on my wifes wooden spoon for de-burring ... she didn't like it at all so I got to find something else to use lol


 
wine cork works well for me


----------



## obtuse (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice job  you'll be sharpening like a pro in no time. Keep practicing, reading and watching videos.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow! Great job!!!
Just listen to Dave and make sure those wire edges are long gone, and you're set!


----------



## mhenry (Oct 14, 2011)

Peco said:


> I used the handle on my wifes wooden spoon for de-burring ... she didn't like it at all so I got to find something else to use lol


 I did the same thing, my wife looked at me like I was nuts.


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 14, 2011)

I make the wooden spoons around here so I can use them as I see fit!


----------



## Citizen Snips (Oct 16, 2011)

for a first time, that is great work. just keep it up and remember that you can always improve.

i am sooooo glad i didn't take a picture of my first attempt, lol


----------



## Peco (Oct 16, 2011)

Citizen Snips said:


> for a first time, that is great work. just keep it up and remember that you can always improve.
> 
> i am sooooo glad i didn't take a picture of my first attempt, lol



Thanks  Well I will sharpen, sharpen, sharpen and then sharpen some more - might as well get as good as I can be!


----------

